# James Webb telescope status



## Grampa Don (Jan 5, 2022)

If you are curious about how the James Webb telescope is doing, here is a great site.  It just completed extending the secondary mirror.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> If you are curious about how the James Webb telescope is doing, here is a great site.  It just completed extending the secondary mirror.


Thanks Don. I now know that it's farther out than the moon is high. I saved the site for anything I might be able to learn.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks Don.very interesting....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 8, 2022)

News tonight is that the probe has successfully deployed its mirror.  It will be great to see what it can detect of the very earliest galaxies that were formed just after the creation of the universe.  Hopefully  we're getting closer to understanding how the universe came into being.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2022)

Very interesting, thanks Don.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 12, 2022)

First light detected.
Everything is proceeding as expected.
Can't wait until the science starts coming in this summer...
What an achievement.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2022)

I saw the pic of 18 separate star-images the other day... they're supposed to now blend them together for the total effect.  

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/nasas-james-webb-telescope-sends-back-1st-images-including-selfie


----------

